# Stuff in my storage: Sell, gift/donate or e-cycle



## priv (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm just fine with my Roamio Pro with Lifetime

But as I was going through storage, I was confronted with the ghosts of Tivo's past:

Philips 30 Hour PTV Recorder (002-) with Lifetime Service (that began post perma-"transferable" rules)
Series2 DVR 60 hour (140-) with Lifetime - BUSTED/CAN'T BOOT TO DIAL IN.
Series2 ST 140hr (540-) with added drive - no service
HD 20hr (652-) no service
120GB PTV Upgrade formatted MAXTOR Drive - never installed

As the headline says, I'm looking for advice after all the changes in the past two years:

Is any of this even worth bothering to post on e-bay? (never sold there before).

Is any of this worth "giving to good home" or donating to charity?

Or should I just dump all of it for e-cycling at Best Buy?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

In what part of the country do you reside?


----------



## priv (Jul 15, 2002)

Chicago


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you willing to pack and ship the stuff that can be used if shipping is covered?


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

I posted 2 comments after I found the reply you left on your page. We can talk more when you get back...


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you back from vacation?


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have you gotten any of my messages?


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

Just checking again...


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Door stops.


----------

